# New layoff lists at hrd



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

the new layoff lists are out at hrd for po and ff. Both lists have gotten larger it seems, although some names Im sure do not belong on them considering springfield just had a big rehiring last week. Typical of hrd they cant even maintain a list correctly. Oh well its seems like these lists have been the same for years..... I don't know how any town can hire new guys! Just thought I'd let you know its out billj


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This PO layoff list looks a lot shorter than it was over a year ago... Only 49 names on it, a few of which have picked up jobs already... Not bad considering Springfield alone layed off 76 two years ago.. I think for the most part, the folks on this list have either taken a PO job already or have decided not to take a job elsewhere. There has still been a few academies going through in the past 2 years, and the MBTA just finished, and there are 2(?) other academies going on now.... so there is hiring going on... As far as I'm concerned the list in NO longer a factor, or very minimal if any.

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...vil_service_reduction_in_force/poremplist.htm


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

"updated" again


----------



## Dumptruck9 (Jan 25, 2005)

Where can someone view this list? The HRD website.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Dumptruck9";p="54674 said:


> Where can someone view this list? The HRD website.


http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...vil_service_reduction_in_force/poremplist.htm

Use the link above, previously posted by RPD931.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Bump, although it didnt change

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...vil_service_reduction_in_force/poremplist.htm


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I am looking for the current link for the updated version of the police layoff list. The one listed here in these posts take you to the HRD home page. Can anyone assist? Thanks.


----------

